# The clippers came out today



## Royd Wood (Apr 13, 2010)

Got my 4 romneys sheared today and the lambs have not stopped bleating since. Gave their feet a clip while we were at it. Becoming very fond of my sheep and think its one of our best animals here. Hopefully if all goes well there will be 10 for the clippers next time.


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 13, 2010)

I feel the same way....best and most easy care livestock I've ever owned!  Mine are hair sheep, so I don't have to shear them so hoof trimming is as hard as it gets....and that wasn't hard either!  Not like doing a horse at all.  

My gals laid back and relaxed like they were getting a mani/pedi!  

Aren't sheep fun?  Mine are so comical and quirky that I smile everytime I see them.


----------

